# Curing whole hams



## pc farmer (Oct 25, 2017)

I have a big going to be butchered very soon.  I want to cure everything.  I have the loins and bacons down, never did a whole ham, so I need some help I  think.

Cut the hock off then the shank, cure them also but separate from the hams.
 Plan on using Pops brine and inject very well along the bone.

Any thoughts?



 pops6927


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 25, 2017)

I would PM Pops, he will give you a step by step.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 25, 2017)

Yup--I know Pops has a really good one, but I couldn't find it in a search.

That's why I wish we had that "Threads Started by" feature we used to have.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Oct 25, 2017)

Adam, morning..    Think about weighing out each hunk and injecting it with the  proper amount of cure...   No buckets...  Less room taken up in the refer..  Less time to fully cure... 
Let me suggest the method...
_Mix into the liquid...
1. phosphates and dissolve...
2. sugars, proteins and dissolve
3. salt and dissolve
4. cure and dissolve
5. accelerators (sodium erythorbate) and dissolve
6. starches and carrageenan and mix thoroughly..._
Say you have 50#'s of meat to cure...
weigh out 5#'s of injection liquid.... for a 10% injection
Add the % phosphate.. .3% to .5% /meat and add to the liquid and dissolve..
Add sugar .. suggested 1%/meat... and dissolve...
Add salt..  suggested  2 - 2.5%/meat..  dissolve...
Add the cure.. suggested 1.13 grams per pound of meat ..  dissolve
ETC....
For the injection, weigh the hunk of meat... and inject 10% it's weight starting with the bones and joints and then inject about every 1.5 inches all over... Inject ALL of the 10% injection liquid in the specific hunk of meat...
Zip bag and refer for 6-7 days at approx. 38 deg. F..... 

For the liquid, I have used pork stock, veggie stock and it came out wonderful...  great flavor...  also I used NO SALT stock so I didn't over salt the meat...

Don't worry if some leaks out.. if you lose 10% of the liquid, it will still be in contact with the meat, and even if some is lost, 10% is still within safe guidelines.....


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 25, 2017)

daveomak said:


> Adam, morning..    Think about weighing out each hunk and injecting it with the  proper amount of cure...   No buckets...  Less room taken up in the refer..  Less time to fully cure...
> Let me suggest the method...
> _Mix into the liquid...
> 1. phosphates and dissolve...
> ...




Thanks Dave.  This sounds doable even for me.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 25, 2017)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/260018/fresh-pork-leg-to-easter-ham-ii

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/89979/from-hog-leg-to-easter-ham

These are the links to my two curing endeavors of whole hams.  I do use a bucket to immerse the ham in.  No need to weigh or do any calculations; simply inject in all parts of the ham in and around the bone and in each quadrant of the ham (top, bottom and eye, and sirloin tip/knuckle) and simply let it cure.  No stirring or flipping, just let it cure 21 days to 30 days under refrigeration, weigh down with a heavy dinner plate.  Then, sack/smoke to 150° internal.  Very simple!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2017)

I finally found it, but then I see it's one of the links Pops posted above.

Well anyway, below is my All-Time favorite "Whole Ham Start to finish Post":
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/from-hog-leg-to-easter-ham.89979/

Bear


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 26, 2017)

Do you want me to bring eggs or mashed potatoes when the ham is ready?


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 26, 2017)

Both for ham, eggs and tater cakes.


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 26, 2017)

Should we cook the tater cakes in bacon grease or lard?


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 26, 2017)

Hoping to make lard too


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 29, 2017)

So I went with Dave's method of curing, injection.  

Just salt, sugar and cure.  Hope it's ready by the weekend and I poked it enough.

The first 2 pictures uploaded backwards.  The first pic is where I injected it and the fluid that leaked out.  I dumped that into the ziplock to be soaked up.






This pic is my hack job getting the skin off.











Then in the bag and fridge.   I will flip everyday as usual.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks good...  Saturday will be six days...  it will be good...   the cure and stuff only has to travel 3/4" if you injected every 1 1/2"...
Sure beats waiting 3 weeks or so...


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2017)

Great Start Adam!!:)
Let me know when you're smoking it, so I can go outside & enjoy the aroma!!!:D

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 30, 2017)

You smoke those for a day?  Or you do it in stages? Would make a nice Xmas gift.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm sure warching this one Adam.  I just had a 400 pound pig butchered so.......
Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 1, 2017)

I think I am going to cure these till mid next week.   I want them to hang to dry for a couple days, then smoke.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 1, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Great Start Adam!!:)
> Let me know when you're smoking it, so I can go outside & enjoy the aroma!!!:D
> 
> Bear




Better hope the wind is going east.







Rings Я Us said:


> You smoke those for a day?  Or you do it in stages? Would make a nice Xmas gift.



I plan on a long day of smoking.  If this one turns out, I will do more for that reason.






garyhibbert said:


> I'm sure warching this one Adam.  I just had a 400 pound pig butchered so.......
> Gary



I am butchering on of my sons show pigs, she didnt make the cut, the other 2 were better.   I am practicing for when the time comes.   She is maybe 300 live weight now.  Just need cold weather.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 7, 2017)

Gonna pull out of the cure tomorrow and put in a ham net and hang till Saturday. 

All the liquid is almost all gone back into the ham.  That's a good sign.

Thinking I might cut along to bone some to check to be sure its cured before netting it.  

Ideas?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 7, 2017)

If you think the cure hasn't migrated to all areas, leave it in the refer longer...  You can hang it in the netting and it will still cure....  curing doesn't stop when you take it out of the refer...  only when it gets above 130 ish, does it stop curing because the nitrite is degrading from the 130+ temp....   Wait until you have smoked and cooked it to see how well you did when you injected the curing brine..


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 7, 2017)

I injected one a few days before you started yours (28th). I don't see the reason for the rush. I'm giving mine 2 full weeks, then hang in a net for another 5 days before smoking.

No need to cut into it. You still have time.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 7, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> I injected one a few days before you started yours (28th). I don't see the reason for the rush. I'm giving mine 2 full weeks, then hang in a net for another 5 days before smoking.
> 
> No need to cut into it. You still have time.




I need to smoke it on a weekend.  Smoking it tis weekend will be 13 days with the hang time.

I could wait till  the following weekend.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 7, 2017)

Yup. You are right. Me too actually. Looks like the 18th will be smoking day.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 7, 2017)

daveomak said:


> If you think the cure hasn't migrated to all areas, leave it in the refer longer...  You can hang it in the netting and it will still cure....  curing doesn't stop when you take it out of the refer...  only when it gets above 130 ish, does it stop curing because the nitrite is degrading from the 130+ temp....   Wait until you have smoked and cooked it to see how well you did when you injected the curing brine..




Really no way to tell wether its fully cured or not.


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 7, 2017)

That looks good, glad to see the different ways to do it. We just butchered a couple of pigs ourselves and kept 2 hams to cure ourselves. I am going to be watching this one to the end. Great info.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 7, 2017)

Still Here:







Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 7, 2017)

Ah so ms piggy has met her fate. Peachey you do the potatoes I can cook the eggs.
Your cure is like a salt brine?

Warren


----------



## daveomak (Nov 7, 2017)

If you injected every 1.5" +/-..  the cure and stuff will travel 1" in 7 days...  That translates to 3/4" for it to meet in the middle and 4-5 days is adequate...  Then the "bloom" time in the refer, like you are planning on...    It's a "more guaranteed" method than an EQ brine/cure method...


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 7, 2017)

daveomak said:


> If you injected every 1.5" +/-..  the cure and stuff will travel 1" in 7 days...  That translates to 3/4" for it to meet in the middle and 4-5 days is adequate...  Then the "bloom" time in the refer, like you are planning on...    It's a "more guaranteed" method than an EQ brine/cure method...




Sounds good to me.  Its on then.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 7, 2017)

ab canuck said:


> That looks good, glad to see the different ways to do it. We just butchered a couple of pigs ourselves and kept 2 hams to cure ourselves. I am going to be watching this one to the end. Great info.



This is only a picnic. I am preparing for the big hams.






bearcarver said:


> Still Here:
> 
> View attachment 343594
> 
> Bear



Thanks for hanging around buddy.






halfsmoked said:


> Ah so ms piggy has met her fate. Peachey you do the potatoes I can cook the eggs.
> Your cure is like a salt brine?
> 
> Warren



Miss Pink is STILL alive and well.  For now.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 7, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Sounds good to me.  Its on then.



I'm in too.. My 3 Buckboard's I will do that day also.  Sunday will be 1 week and with drying I can go to the 18th with those. 
Get the ECB buckboard on..


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 8, 2017)

Took out the the cure tonight.  Rinsed off and bagged.  Smelled ok, like cured meat and looks ok.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## pc farmer (Nov 10, 2017)

SO cooking/ smoking day tomorrow.  Cold and windy.

What IT should I take it too.  145 is done for pork.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2017)

c farmer said:


> SO cooking/ smoking day tomorrow.  Cold and windy.
> What IT should I take it too.  145 is done for pork.




If it were me, I'd go to between 145° and 150°.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Nov 10, 2017)

I like my pork 160 ish...


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 11, 2017)

Smoking with cob.  Only bout 3 hours of smoke in this pic.  Smoker temp of 150 for 6 hours so far.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 12, 2017)

Yup I can see ham and eggs in the near future.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 12, 2017)

I got it to 145 late last night.   Might reheat it in my mini this evening.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 12, 2017)

Cut this thing all apart to make sure it was all cured.










Test fry piece.








Very good.  Thanks Dave for the recipe and all the help.  

 daveomak


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 13, 2017)

Looks very good.  I’m going to have to add this to my list of things to do.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 13, 2017)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks very good.  I’m going to have to add this to my list of things to do.




Thanks.   I want to get another  one to make.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 13, 2017)

Looks cured to center all over, and that's got to be Fantastic Ham!!:)

Nice Job Adam!! Like

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 13, 2017)

Great job Adam!!  The ham looks fantastic.
I've been following this thread since day 1 since I have a couple to do.  There's been a wealth of information posted here and it's been a great tutorial for me.
Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 13, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Looks cured to center all over, and that's got to be Fantastic Ham!!:)
> 
> Nice Job Adam!! Like
> 
> Bear



Thanks Bear






garyhibbert said:


> Great job Adam!!  The ham looks fantastic.
> I've been following this thread since day 1 since I have a couple to do.  There's been a wealth of information posted here and it's been a great tutorial for me.
> Gary



Thanks Gary

The real test will be a whole hindquarter.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 13, 2017)

That looks fantastic! Great work Adam!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 13, 2017)

Good job Adam....  Now you can make hams in a week...   That's got to be a good thing...


----------



## backcountrylivn (Dec 9, 2017)

Looks excellent:)


----------

